# My 1/350 TOS in July FSM



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Guys.

I wanted to share a minor accomplishment. I have had a composite of my 1/350 TOS Enterprise published in the July Issue of Fine Scale Modeler in the Readers Gallery section.




This is the second time I have had the honor of being published in FSM, the first was my Rebuild of the MPC Millennium Falcon.

I sent the Picture along with the usual boring "Bench" Wall -Mart Family portrait shots, thinking that this shot was least likely to get published(Although again I am very grateful they did!). Along with a description that it was done to reflect the original series special effects. However due to space restraints(I guess), that wasn't included below the Picture.

Here is my Composite/build...






Now a little behind the scenes on how I did this shot...

First the Engine Motors...All the lighting is the Round 2 Lighting.
I wanted to capture the look of the Making of Star Trek book. The Caps look red to me so I swapped out the Orange Lamps for The RED lamps.

I also stepped the power down a little in the Nacelle engines(a mistake! I almost ruined the board, plus I hated the look!). To get the shot. After the shot I removed the Red lenses and threw them in my spares box and put the orange ones back in. I also used a different set of domes. Both the outer and Inner spinning domes. While installing the outer domes I damaged them. Both were cracked. I removed the three tabs that are part of the dome detail and sanded the areas flush. I also sprayed clear Tamiya red, slightly darkened in the top dome. I then sprayed the spinning domes Clear Tamiya red. as they were warped and I was getting replacements, I thought I would see how it would look. The warped inner dome caused the swirly effect. When I removed the outer domes to replace the Red lams, they broke completely ,However I still have the warped Clear Red Domes with the fans.


Another mistake I didn't initially catch was the use of an incandescent spot lamp above and to the rear of the saucer...which you can see in the picture. Also, that blinking light on the side of the saucer is wrong and has since been filled in(see recent pics at the bottom of this page). 

The internal lighting was toned down to reflect "scale" and is indeed the Round 2 Lighting kit.

The grid lines were filled in and sanded smooth.

The engine Nacelles Photograph differently EVERY time. Based on the light source I use. For example to a recent trip to my Hobby store...



The photo of the Build was sent to Fine Scale over a year ago and I didn't even know it was there! I was alerted by a Face Book friend!

Since Home Depot doesn't stock Phasers yet I added them into the shot as well as the star field Background. For the final Homage to the original series effects I added the suitable Film Grain. You will notice the film grain subtly changes the color of the model. The Model itself was not optically enhanced. Through the use of correct lighting and shadows The model came out to what you see it the composite image above and in FSM.

OK... 
Here I am recreating My composite photo seen in the totally awesome July Issue of Fine Scale Modeler!

First I am NOT using the red lamps as I did in that Photo...

I did not step the power down in the engine caps either as I did for that Photo. 
The engines look wrong to me in that photograph...way too dark. And to be honest, I hated the look of the engines, which is why I added the Phasers and Starfield background! I thought it would compensate for the incorrect look of the dimly lit engines! Also I am using my replacement domes. Both the inside and outer. They were sprayed clear flat. Notice the tabs on the side of the main top domes which, as I described, were removed from the other Set.

The Lighting used here is different than what I used for that picture so it doesn't have the Bluish tint that one does. This photo was taken utilizing as much natural sunlight as possible(the way I prefer it). However several Spot lamps were used to highlight the bow of the ship and make shadows...

So here is the model against it's appropriate background. Internal lighting to scale, external lighting correct...Notice the with correct lighting the model even in this boring no artistic talent background setting takes on a life of it's own and doesn't look like a plastic model kit but a beautiful Starship. 

Step 2 the model is placed in a TOS era Star Field . The stand of course is removed but the Model itself HAS NOT been touched in any way.

STEP 3 
Since I can't find real phasers at Home Depot I need to add them into the shot. Like I did for the FSM picture. It adds life to the picture...again, NO digital enhancements were done to the actual model..







[/url]
STEP 4 
She's in space firing her phasers now I need to add Film Grain to pay homage to the TOS... Notice how the film grain subtly changes the color of the ship...Again, NO digital enhancements were done to the model itself.




And without giving away all my secrets, that's How I properly photograph a model. Having said that, you can't just slap together one of these with overly lit Lights and weathering that is better for a Millennium Falcon! I hope this gives you guys some encouragement to start taking better pics of your work and Enjoying another facet of this Hobby!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Love the build and congrats on making it into the Readers Gallery.

BTW - Have you seen this thread over at SSM???

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=116010


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

veedubb67 said:


> Love the build and congrats on making it into the Readers Gallery.
> 
> BTW - Have you seen this thread over at SSM???
> 
> ...


Yes. You know I have. As someone who usually takes the High road ,this time I strayed off the path a little .


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

And I applaud you for not getting sucked into the accusations made on the other forum. Unfortunately, it's easy for folks to hide behind their keyboards these days...

Again, well done and congratulations!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark, you're a man of honor, and I'm a better man for having gotten to know you. I know it's hard to deal with BS like this, but understand that no one will take such people seriously considering the scope and quality of your posts in various forums over the years. Thanks for sharing your incredible talent.


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Absolutely incredible. .....I initially thought it was a frame from the show......WOW!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Awesome build, beautiful! Also, the hoopla over at SSM is so ridiculous, I don't even know what to say. It's model building folks, not life and death.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I did PM John Lester offline and thank him for locking the thread,

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Ron Gross said:


> Mark, you're a man of honor, and I'm a better man for having gotten to know you. I know it's hard to deal with BS like this, but understand that no one will take such people seriously considering the scope and quality of your posts in various forums over the years. Thanks for sharing your incredible talent.


Many humble thanks Ron! I sincerely appreciate it my friend.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Mark Dorais said:


> Absolutely incredible. .....I initially thought it was a frame from the show......WOW!


Thanks a million Mark!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Well done and beautiful job!:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Lovely shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice going mark!!
That's 2 FSM's for both of us! A JJprise build using my masks was featured last July!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Your model/photo came out great. I have that issue of FSM and when I saw the photo I thought it looked like the one on the cover of "The Making of Star Trek", which you confirmed is what you were going for. You nailed it and should be proud of your work. 

As for the people over at SSM, they need to get over themselves!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Absolutely gorgeous model, gorgeously photographed. I'm ashamed I let myself get swept up in the negative spirit of that ssm thread.


----------



## Super 7 (Aug 14, 2004)

*Faked? NAH!!!*

Hi there all you guys, 

Look, if the guy says he took this image, I see no reason to not believe him. There's nothing here to indicate it's anything pictured but as described in his lengthy explanation.

There simply isn't enough information contained in this image from which to determine whether the claim is true or not. The actual issue here lighting and it's vagaries which are at best hit or miss. And those with actual hands-on experience are more than likely to back me on this observation.

As a reasonably well known and well regarded Hollywood model effects guy, I say that it's impossible to tell from the above digital image. There simply is inadequate information contained in it to make a determination.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:freak:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I normally don't participate in SSM (though my nephew does), but I found and read the "complaint" by the rather unremarkable individual. Aside from the fraud accusation, I guess Mr. Myers could take it as the ultimate compliment in that he completely fooled said person into thinking that he had substituted a screen shot from the TV show (or elements thereof) as his own work. It just shows what a truly skilled modeler can do with the tools at his disposal in perfectly replicating a classic shot from a classic show. Well done, sir!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Super 7, Many humble thanks to you sir! I know of your work in Hollywood and understand what you are saying... Although I had to re read the comment four times,Thanks again!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Sincere thanks Trek Ace! I humbly appreciate it.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

OK, FOR FUN I am showing you how (exactly) I did the pic for FSM.

First here's the set up...I have an LED high powered light hitting the rear of the saucer...same as I did in the FSM PHOTO. I also used the same inner fan domes. The outside domes are my current domes with the three taps and sprayed clear flat...I am not damaging another set of domes.




And a shot showing how the rear of the Saucer was lit a little differently...




The first picture...



The same picture Cropped(you can still see the stand)



Put in the starfield with the phasers firing..



And the Final shot with the grain added to get the TOS effect..


----------



## jlwshere (Mar 30, 2007)

I think you nailed it as far as reproducing the cover. I also fully agree with your comment on toning down the lighting. Almost every lit Enterprise I have seen (all - TMP, B,C,D) are blown out of scale and look like toys because they are lit too brightly, which is too bad because there are some really brilliant builds out there


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/E...D CATCHERS PHASERS MYERS_zpsqcuvjgan.jpg.html


----------



## Super 7 (Aug 14, 2004)

*Model photography and lighting*

_For those of you who appear to have been confused by what I've previously said:_

I see no reason whatsoever to doubt Captain Solo at his word; that the very first image is an actual and not "messed with" photo of the P.L. Enterprise model with Photo-Shop added Phasers and stars ONLY. 

Those lights on the visibly overly thick pylon neck (sorry Gary) dictate those were not Photoshopped-in and were indeed on this model. The nacelle domes were just a lucky shot in part due to the approximately 1-1/2 F stop under-exposure of the first image when compared with any of the other images.

My point was and is this: IF one has never _personally _tried to do lighting and photographing of models, they cannot understand how these or very similar and highly convincing results may be achieved with relative ease. There really isn't any _Movie Magic,_ just a level of technical acumen guided with and by an artist's eye both of which Captain Solo obviously possess. However, due to the previously mentioned vagaries of lighting and image making, no two attempts will yield perfectly identical results.

Here is an example of what a digital camera will render as opposed to what is seen in person with the naked eye. A pair of 10mm LED's were fitted into turned acrylic reflective ring housings (to simulate the appearance of gas turbines.) These LED's emit _only_ 610-615 nanometers of light, a narrow frequency band of visible light which is a red/orange color and nothing else when viewed in person. This is from a scratch built, 18" Flying Sub rear engine "plate" I am producing for a client:







The Charge-Coupled Device (or CCD) of the digital camera shifts the visible color spectrum of light output based on the amplitude or the brightness level of the LED. Simply put; the brighter lighting segments of the engines turn an orange-white based on the brightness alone, it is not there when you look in person.



There is ZERO Photo-Shopping in the above images.

So guys, pull out your cell phone cameras, and take some pix of any, even a partially lit model and be amazed at how different it looks from what you see with your eyes in person. THEN, come back a few months later when you can't quite remember precisely what you did and try to get the same exact effect the second time.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*Published on Jun 22, 2015*
My polar Lights 1/350 Description Enterprise build. I painted the model based on my collection of reference material I have collected over the years. I also filled in and sanded smooth the grid lines on the upper and lower saucer. I used Orbital Drydocks painting mask for the Ships Registry. I painted the model using a custom mix of Tamiya And Model Master paints. The engines were designed to get as close to the original series special effects as possible...

The film of the model against a STARFIELD back drop with the Phasers and Photon torpedoes was done by Paul Sibbald(Spockboy). We have more adventures of my build up to come...ENJOY!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FafLff8Mu9c


http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/E...ES RED BUSZZARDS MYERS 2_zps3xjfklsc.jpg.html


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

That sort of crap is endemic to SSM. One too many dog-piles is the reason I walked away from SSM two years ago. John Lester's a nice guy - maybe too nice. He really needs to kick some butt and suspend more than a few of the worst offenders.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

There are some SSM members who can cause trouble, but once the facts are known the troublemakers look like the idiots they are. The trick is to defeat the groundless accusations with facts and not let things degenerate into a mutual shouting match.

I have followed that thread and the others which C.H.S. has started to preempt further misunderstandings and have gotten a great education in how to properly light and film a model. I no longer buy Fine Scale Modeler due to budget and would have missed all of this entirely if that fellow had not tried to start trouble...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Richard Baker said:


> I no longer buy Fine Scale Modeler due to budget and would have missed all of this entirely if that fellow had not tried to start trouble...


So what we have is one idiotic SSM member's rant against another member backfiring and serving only to confirm the latter member's brilliance and skill at model building and photography. 
Kind of ironic isn't it?


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Captain Han Solo,

Thank you for a great lesson on how models are professionally photographed! Your efforts certainly paid off and prove that outstanding photos are never created by "accident".

Phillip1


----------



## J_Indy (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for posting your pics - your build is great, but I think I'm going to have to double-check if the kit itself has some issues that are gonna need correcting...


----------



## 88cruise (Oct 7, 2020)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Hey Guys.
> 
> I wanted to share a minor accomplishment. I have had a composite of my 1/350 TOS Enterprise published in the July Issue of Fine Scale Modeler in the Readers Gallery section.
> 
> ...


----------



## 88cruise (Oct 7, 2020)

Mark Myers, From one Mark to another. Great TOS build of the Enterprise 1/350th scale & super photography as well.
I haven't even tried to attempt lighting a model to simulate a cell from a classic TV show like Star Trek. Captain, Spock here! Energize, Beam me up! 88 cruise I am a fan of your work. Always nice builds. Wait till you see my Moebius Models classic Lost in Space 1/35th scale model basic box build up of the Jupiter 2 & interior kit w/ after market Robinson figures. I have enough trouble taking pics of my models & photographing them & up loading the photos. I think that the problem with the up loads is a kinkedUSB cable that came with my digital camera. Its a Sony Cyber-Shot. Great camera, that takes great shots. But, faulty USB cable hook up to chrome book. Thanks for sharing your work with Hobby Talk. & Ron Gross gave us the Polar Lights 1/60th scale Jupiter 2 12 inch model kit & started it all off. Because of Ron Gross, we later got treated to a real gem. the Moebius Models 1/35th scale 18 inch Jupiter 2 & full upper level interior kit.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

In regards to your photos. Do you have another USB cord you can try? What specifically is happening when you hook up the kinked cord?


----------



## 88cruise (Oct 7, 2020)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> In regards to your photos. Do you have another USB cord you can try? What specifically is happening when you hook up the kinked cord?


No, I don't . It only came with the 1 short USB cord with the camera. But thanks Milton for asking. I just have to keep on plugging & unplugging cable to get it to work. That's all. Some times it works good. but, other times not at all. 88cruise


----------

